# Sound Off on Gloves



## SidelinePropMgr (Aug 26, 2003)

I am looking to purchase gloves for all my crew members. I have tried many different types, just wondering what each of you feel are the best gloves for the job. Need to understand that I have sidewalk crews whose hands come in contact with salt. Just wondering what types of gloves everyone else is using.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I Use Ski Gloves From Costco Or Sam's Club. their "Head" brand and they will not get cold period. really cheap to. about 10 bucks, their waterproof etc...


----------



## PlowKing50 (Dec 14, 2005)

I wear a pair of those two-tone brown KINCO gloves and love them! I think they're the pigskin leather. I use them for shoveling and snowblowing for the past 3 years and they're still going strong. Cost somewhere around $8.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

the KINCO ones are great...i even use them skiing bought a new pair last week for 11bucks


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I use Ironclad Cold Condition gloves.

I like them, not real big so easy to handle salt bags, open them, spread, shovel, snow blow, etc...


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

DCSpecial;714047 said:


> I use Ironclad Cold Condition gloves.
> 
> I like them, not real big so easy to handle salt bags, open them, spread, shovel, snow blow, etc...


Same thing I use... use them for work as well. Work for the Water Department in town and they are nice on Water main breaks... not the warmest but best of both worlds. Keep you warm and you can actually hold tools with them on.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

go with ironclad, not real bulky and you can still function with them on. I have tried ski gloves, and they are fine when you are on equipment with no cab or heat, but your fingers are the size of polish sausages and you can't do anything with them on.


----------



## Buckhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the KINCO ones.


----------



## Navigator7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I pump concrete for a living and find nothing better than Sterns diver gloves. The 7"'ers not the long sleeved ones.
Seattle Marine on line under $20.
They aren't good if you are doing rough work or a lot of hard hand work but my hands can be soaking wet in 10º cold and they are warm. I can manipulate my joystick control with ease and have lots of "touch". I can write with a pen and light a cigarette.

Typical work gloves for me are very cold and useless. I can open quick disconnects, shovel my truck out if stuck, move dunnage, sweep snow off the truck, fill the truck with fuel when it's bitter cold. The worse part is reaching into your pocket for a cell....but I fixed that with a Jawbone ear bud and haven't looked back.
It real nice to be taking an order when your working!

If your blood is not pumping I think you'll get cold with any glove. The pair I have now have lasted a year and I have three pair on order...but the latest snows have closed down the cascades for a while.

I Highly recommend them if you are around water or in very cold temps. Around 20 and no wind they get kinda hot if you are working.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Whats Dunnage????

And I wear the insulated ironclads, they're ok till they get wet, if it's sloppy I like those cotten ones dipped completely in rubber like firemen used to wear, thats what we give all of the shovel crews. Warm and cheap.........perfect.

But I like the diver glove idea, maybe I'll have to grab a pair of those for myself. Are they hard to get on and off if you sweat them up??


----------



## Navigator7 (Jan 12, 2009)

forestfireguy;714611 said:



> Whats Dunnage????


It's wood you place under an outrigger to keep from sinking into the muck.



> But I like the diver glove idea, maybe I'll have to grab a pair of those for myself. Are they hard to get on and off if you sweat them up??


They are harder to get off with wet hands that's for sure but not bad.
They have excellent traction and feel.
You can put them on wet...and in no time the gloves are doing what they do best.
You can reach into slush puddles, put on chains....and do all kinds of things you just wouldn't want to do with other gloves.

I tend to use my brain more than my back.....but if I knew I was going into a real cold hard working situation...I'd order more gloves and consider that the cost of doing business. Also...wool socks with insulated inserts! Killer nice on the feet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I wear those latex dipped winter gloves. They make a pair for winter. You can get them at home depot and I got a pari at big lots also


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

New guy here.

Just picked up a pair of Ice Armor gloves.

http://www.clamcorp.com/icearmor_gloves.html

LOVE 'EM. I just got 'em yesterday, but we had five hours of shoveling in -14f with -30f windchlll. Hands never got cold, they aren't too bulky, and according to an ice fishing buddy of mine, are completely waterproof. For $30, I'm extremely happy.

Now they've got me looking at their Blue Suit... Looks nice...

http://www.clamcorp.com/icearmor_blue.html


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I use those gray flanneled cotton ones (Boss Therm- plus) with the silicone dipped palm sides- I forget the brand cost under $3 per pair. They're reasonably warm cold , especially if you're active, and great control. They have blue dip (Boss Grip-plus) which is un lined (un flanneled). I also used the nylon with purple rubber dip which were awesome until the dip cracked. Mind you, I only use any gloves when out of the truck- usually shoveling.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

I use lined buckskin gloves I buy from Sams Club-

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=322617










2 pairs for $20. I rotate pairs every hour or so- keep one pair on the dash with the heat blowing while I'm using the other.one. I do residential sidewalks, steps and small driveways using shovels and snowblowers. I was out last night for 10 hours and it was -7 by the time I finished up- no problems staying warm. Rotating the pairs of gloves is the key to keeping the fingers warm, IMO.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

x2 on Ice Armor
double lined waterproofing, and breathable.

I grab slush all the time removing tie down straps and no problem. Good fit, not bulky.
If I get to hot shoveling I keep them on and remove my coat. 
I did this morning and it was -7 not including windchill.


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

usually go with a pair of buckskin or deerskin gloves, and I always put a pair of disposable vinyl gloves underneath them. The vinyl works well to keep the water out, and act as a mini greenhouse for your hands, keeping the warmth in.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.gemplers.com/product/135788/Gorgonz-Waterproof-Exhale-Gloves

I wear these and really like them. Best winter work gloves I've ever had. Stay pretty warm, pretty good dexterity... Real durable. Splitting many cords of wood hasn't put a dent in them. The exhale thing is okay. Really like the glove for the other reasons though. Wouldn't catch me buying 10 pairs of them though... lol


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

LL Bean mittens and gloves. I have "the best pair they sell" in both. Pricey but very warm. Keep a handwarmer beanies in the pair im wearing and not wearing. Very toasty! Not too bulky. Was out for 4hours today and never got cold.


----------



## WINTERGROUP (Dec 10, 2004)

GALETON POLOR FLEX
http://www.galeton.com/browsecat.asp?CategoryID=16&Page=3


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

I got a pair of $7.00 PVC Chemical Resistant gloves from true value the unlined kind you use for fert. they go up mid arm then put a pair of Brown Jersey Gloves on on the inside hands stay dry and chemicals stay off your hands and sleeves!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I second the Galeton Polar Flex. Just ordered more before I got on plowsite tonight. Dozen pair for $50 included shipping. Buy a couple boxes and all the guys have 2 pairs. One to wear, one to leave by the vent for the next stop.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only got 3 guys, so I buy them Neoprene fishing gloves, same stuff underwater dive suits are made of. Never found a warmer thinner glove. Not the cheapest, but the warmest going.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The sidewalk salt is a killer on everything I have tried. Also even the rubber dipped ones get freezing cold when I have to untarp my bulk salt pile and the tarp is a little wet etc. i just use the handy andy yellow gloves but they arent the answer. Get wet quick and harden up with any salt on them.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i always get half a dozen of these...
http://www.galeton.com/item_detail.asp?SKU=2240

and a dozen of these to keep in the trucks...
http://www.galeton.com/item_group.asp?GroupID=149&CategoryID=10

the heavier ones are cheap enough that if you loose them big woop and they are pretty warm to boot. i wouldnt want to shovel for hours wearing the same ones but they are so cheap you can just grab another pair and throw them on, then when you get home just take them all in to dry them out.

the knit ones are great for extra liners or something to have in your pocket all the time instead of jerseys which ive always hated. plus they are really cheap so if you get them greasy or loose one no big deal. i keep some in my vest pocket all year round.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

justme-;714734 said:


> I use those gray flanneled cotton ones (Boss Therm- plus) with the silicone dipped palm sides- I forget the brand cost under $3 per pair. They're reasonably warm cold , especially if you're active, and great control. They have blue dip (Boss Grip-plus) which is un lined (un flanneled). I also used the nylon with purple rubber dip which were awesome until the dip cracked. Mind you, I only use any gloves when out of the truck- usually shoveling.


Ditto...I just buy 5-6 pair and when they get wet change 'em...always have a fresh dry pair, and they're great for shoveling (don't do much shoveling but good to have in the truck)


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

The BEST gloves by far that I have used by far are NORTH Spit Fire 3501FWG
They're bright orange, but when salting, it's the only thing I've ever found to keep my hands dry all day/night.
The only cons- 
They make your hands STINK
I only wear them while salting because if you do wear them the whole time, depending on how long you're out and the temp., your fingers will get cold


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I wear the HD ones when spreading salt.I use Cabelas gore-tex work gloves when snowblowing .Hands never get cold or wet with them and they stay warm. $24 when on sale.The only kind of leather you can use in the wet is mostly deerskin,elkskin,or pigskin.Never use cowhide as it will harden.


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Which gore tex are you talking about? Do you have the deer skin ones?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just curious how the deerskin lined gloves work. Was looking at them today but wasnt sure how they would work with salt etc.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

i bought the KINCO gloves this year. definitely a solid buy for the amount i spent on them. i use them when i sand/salt. still holding up


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

The Cabela ones I buy are regular price of $39.95.I use these snowblowing and they stay soft after drying.They are either deerskin or elkskin,I forgot which.For salt spreading I use the $4.00 Home Depot latex dipped cotten.Wash them when I get home.I do not use the Cabela ones when salting.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

GLOVES??????
J.K I use the Iron Clads


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Galeton polor flex most of the time, but when it gets cold i wear Cabelas leather mittens with a pair of yellow chore gloves under( this combo kicks butt).


----------

